# Northgate Computers



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Has anyone had any experience with or heard or read an reviews on the new Northgate Computers that are mfg in California? To me they sound like a very good unit. View on Northgate web site or at Staples.com Thanks, Gary16735


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Went to Northgate's website, went to custom configure a Athlon system, only offered one motherboard, and it was a cheap motherboard at that, tried configuring other options, found they definitely scrimp in the parts area. Others will have to tell about support, I don't want any underpowered stuff on any PC I buy.

Case also looks similar to cases used by Compaq, willing to bet power supply is lacking as well.

To their credit, as a guy who builds my own, it's kinda hard to find a company that I'm going to be happy with.


----------



## bg1201 (Aug 14, 2003)

I PICK UP ON GREAT PRICE FAST ALL THE BELLS AND WHISTLES TECH SUPPORT GREAT IF YOU ARE CONCERNED ABOUT SUPPORT STAPLES OFFERS EXTENDED PLANS


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Thanks for the replys. I opted to go with a Dell shortly after posting this thread. Have been very satisfied. Gary


----------



## STEELsinks (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a CPU fan TOWER FAN.

I have a Celeron CPU 2.20 GHZ 219 GHZ 992 MB OF RAN.

I HAVE HAD THIS NORTHGATE FOR 5 YEARS.

Any advice!


----------



## NikRik (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi to All,
Iam looking for a percise installation guide for a P.S.U. ! When I purchased my new PC about a year ago ,I gave my old P3 750MHz 30 G.B. H.D.(OEM Lan Plus) to my kids 11 & 13 and apprently the power supply unit has finally after 8 years of service and many additionial parts added (H.W. sound card ,graphics card ,CD-RW ) the old work horse kept gonig . Here is the real kicker , the originial P.S.U. is only a 145W small form factor P.S. ? Now for $22 I was able to locate a 145W small form factor P.S. with all the same specs as the originial, now I do not plan on having my kids use this PC for more then at the most another year B/4 they each get laptops for school . So becasue the price was right(new P.S.U.) and it comes with a 20 pin M.B. connector ,my challenge will be installing the new P.S. properly into the small form factor tower or mid size tower(its really not terribly small .My new PC tower drawfs the size of the P3 ! Its a 2.8 G.B. Dual Core ,DVD-ROM ,DVD+-RW ,250 G.B. internial H.D. and a externial 320 G.B. H.D. and many extras ! I love my new PC ,however I have a attachment (excuse the pune ) to the P3 my first computer to which I learned alot from ,after installing a sound card a graphics card a CD-RW plus additionial RAM . Thru all of these additions replacing the intergrated sound and graphics the 145W P.S. held up ,now I have to learn how to install a power supply ! Any links or instructions ,dont and do's greatly appreciated ! BY the way this PC was made by Lan Plus who I believe is also Northgate !!
Take CAre Nik


----------

